# .Aarugha: Marine Recon



## nobodyvl (Feb 5, 2018)

I found this document a while back on the history of Marine Reconnaissance and I thought I should share it on this site for anyone who's interested in it.

I had to split it up into parts because the original pdf was to large to upload onto this site.

Hope you enjoy.
Mod Edit: Overtaken by events.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2018)

All,
The documents can be posted. They were scrubbed by some members of the staff and represent an official history of Marine Recon in Vietnam. They're scans of typewritten pages prepared in the early's, so the quality suffers accordingly. The author is a former chaplain with the 26th Marine Regiment.
http://www.mclohio.org/homeFold/2017MCL_Convention/Ray_W.pdf

@nobodyvl you're cleared hot. My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## nobodyvl (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks! I should've been more clear in my original post. I'll post the pdf's again when I can get to them.


----------



## nobodyvl (Feb 5, 2018)

Here are the documents again.

Hope people can enjoy it.


----------



## Board and Seize (Feb 6, 2018)

I've been looking for this since I got out, with no success.  Many thanks for the share!


----------



## Grunt (Feb 6, 2018)

Good post! Thanks for the information....


----------

